# Heaps of art references, reasources,tips, and guides



## Narri (Feb 21, 2018)

I didn't know whether to post this in the links section or not. I wanted to start a thread putting together a lot of references and guides. So I am going to include some of the stuff I have found and if anyone else finds anything worth contributing, post a comment with the link or your ideas.

One thing that has helped me quite a bit is checking out my local zoos facebook page. They have alot of really cool images that I can use to learn from.

gumroad.com: Reference- Skull, Cars, Motorcycles, some poses
These are 100+ pictures of vehicles and Skulls and a few figma poses. No money necessary however all money accumulated is going toward the next PDF, one more focused on poses. (Holly Brown)

gumroad.com: Pose book boi
(Holly Brown) Pose Book Refrences

ladylombax.deviantart.com: HUGE Anatomy Resource Pack
*This pack includes:
-Surface, muscular, and skeletal references for almost every part of the human body
-Well organized images collected from Google Images and other resource websites of each part of the body
-Human variation references (body types, face types, etc.)
-Compilation pages (in pdf and Pages file type) of the images made specifically for printing and tracing/studying* (Note: the folders still contain the original images used in the compilations if you want those instead)

senshistock.deviantart.com: 50 Hand Challenge Pack - 244 Hand References
50 Hand Challenge Pack - 244 Hand References :Created by SenshiStock on DeviantArt (just check out the rules)

Rodgon the artist
www.youtube.com: RODGON THE ARTIST
For all you artists out there that are learning, or lost, or want to just look at some cool art. This channel is for you!
Challenges, Tutorials and life lessons from my life as an artist.
I found the following videos from him to be very helpful






















Draw with jazza
www.youtube.com: Draw with Jazza
join me for new content every week, like tutorials, speedpaintings, streams, competitions and more

This playlist of his in particular has been a huge help
How to Draw - YouTube


And for now that's it. I hope this has helped someone.


----------



## Narri (Feb 23, 2018)

*Bump*


----------



## TheArchiver (Feb 23, 2018)

A quality thread to be sure.
I'll be contributing to this semi-regularly. For now, I'm going to post a photo reference source I shared in a different thread a few days ago.

*(Nude figures so it is NSFW)*
Tumblr


----------



## Narri (Feb 25, 2018)

I found out about these two today and they are really good

Quickposes: pose library for figure & gesture drawing practice 
SketchDaily Gesture/Figure Drawing


----------



## Narri (Feb 26, 2018)

www.reddit.com: The Big Art PDF Backpack! • r/learnart

This includes



Figure Drawing for All – Andrew Loomis
                                Drawing the Head and Hands – Andrew Loomis
                                Dynamic Figure Drawing – Burne Hogarth
                                Mastering Drawing the Human Figure – Jack Faragasso
                                Figure Drawing Design and Invention – Michael Hampton
                                The Natural Way To Draw – Kimon Nicolaides
                                Anatomy for Fantasy Artists – Glenn Fabry
                                Animal Anatomy for Artists – Elliot Goldfinger
                                * Art Models Life Nudes (nude and clothed) For Drawing, Painting, and Sculpting – Maureen and Douglas Johnson
                                * Atlas of Human Anatomy for the Artist – Stephen Rogers Peck
                                * FORCE Animal Drawing - Michael D. Mattesi
                                * FORCE The Key to Capturing Life Through Drawing - Michael D. Mattesi
                                * FORCE Dynamic Life Drawing For Animators - Michael D. Mattesi
                                Gesture Drawing for Animation - Walt Stanchfield
                                Lessons from Michelangelo - Michael Burban
                                * Anatomy for the Artist - Sarah Simblet
                                The Book of A Hundred Hands - George B. Bridgman
                                The Illusion of Life: Disney Animation - Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston
                                Action Anatomy: For Gamers, Animators, and Digital Artists - Takashi Iijima
                                * Advanced Animation - Preston Blair
                                Animating with Stop Motion Pro - Mark Sawicki
                                Animation From Pencils To Pixels - Tony White
                                Animation: The Mechanics of Motion - Chris Webster
                                Animation Writing and Development: From Script Development to Pitch - Jean Ann Wright
                                * Cartoon Animation - Preston Blair
                                Character Animation: 2D Skills for Better 3D - Steve Roberts
                                How To Make Animated Films - Tony White
                                Hybrid Animation: Integrating 2D and 3D Assets - Tina O'Hailey
                                * The Animator's Survival Kit - Richard Williams
                                Stop Motion: Passion, Process, and Performance - Barry J.C Purves
                                The Advanced Art of Stop-Motion Animation - Ken A. Priebe
                                Thinking Animation: Bridging the Gap Between 2D and CG - Angie Jones and Jamie Oliff
                                Timing for Animation - Harold Whitaker and John Halas ( Compiled HTML Help File )
                                3Ds Max: 3D Enviornment Lighting - Multiple Artists listed in each chapter
                                Character Modeling - Cedric Seaut
                                Digital Art Masters - Tom Greenway, Chris Perrins, Richard Tillbury, and Ben Barnes
                                The Digital Artist's Survival Guide - Ian Dean
                                Mastering 2D and 3D art - Les Pardew and Don Seegmiller
                                The Complete Guide to Digital Painting - April Madden
                                Creative Illustration - Andrew Loomis
                                * Fun with a Pencil - Andrew Loomis
                                Successful Drawing - Andrew Loomis
                                * Action Cartooning - Ben Caldwell
                                * FORCE Character Design from Life Drawing - Michael D. Mattesi
                                * Perspective Drawing Handbook - Joseph D'Amelio
                                * Cartooning the Head and Figure - Jack Hamm
                                How To Draw Cars Fast and Easy - Tim Rudgendyke and Andy Cheung
                                Blouses, Skirts, and Pants Style Book - Unknown
                                * Brad Bird on how to Compose Shots For Storyboard and Layout Artists - Brad Bird
                                Contemporary Fashion Illustration Techniques - Unknown
                                Fashion Illustrator - Bethan Morris
                                Fashion Drawing - John Hopkins
                                Magical World Builder's Guide - Stephanie Cottrell Bryant
                                * Making Comics - Scott McCloud
                                * Understanding Comics - Scott McCloud
                                * Techniques for Cartooning - Unknown Author
                                Eye Of The Painter - Andrew Loomis
                                Chinese Watercolor Techniques: For Exquisite Flowers - Lian Quan Zhen
                                Easy Watercolor: Learn to Express Yourself - Marcia Moses
                                Oil Painting: For Dummies - Anita Giddings and Sherry Stone Clifton
                                * Watercolor Workshop - Glynis Barnes-Mellish


RAW Paste Data


----------



## Narri (Feb 27, 2018)

By STUDIOBLINKTWICE on DeviantArt

*100 how to THINK when you draw TUTORIALS*

studioblinktwice.deviantart.com: Links to ONE HUNDRED FREE TUTORIALS!


----------



## Narri (Feb 28, 2018)

*bump*


----------



## Narri (Mar 10, 2018)

This one does cost money but its really helpful   (Price 3.00 USD)
Jazza’s Arty Games! (PC App) | Jazza Studios

Jazza’s ARTY GAMES is a fun tool you can use to accompany your drawing sessions to practice with, challenge yourself, and most of all, have fun with your art!

*The ARTY GAMES app features:*
– Multiple Profiles (each with materials and game/app settings)
– Single Play Mode with 8 fun game options (Time limit optional)
– Arty Party Mode for Rapid-Fire Art Challenges!

In Single Play Mode you can play with or without a time limit and challenge yourself with one of eight fun idea generation and art practice games.

*1 – COLOR CHALLENGE
2 – CHARACTER CHALLENGE
3 – ENVIRONMENT CHALLENGE
4 – INCREMENTAL DESIGN
5 – SCRIBBLE CHALLENGE
6 – COPY CHALLENGE
7 – DESIGN MIX
8 – CUSTOM GENERATOR*

*ARTY PARTY MODE:*
This mode is great to challenge yourself in, or play with a group of friends. Simply select the number of challenges you want to play and the level of intensity – (be warned, ‘Intense’ is named that for a reason!), and after you pick the games you want to be included, hit GO and get ready for a mashup of insane challenges that will test the skill of even the most experienced artists.


----------



## Narri (Mar 30, 2018)

line-of-action.com: Practice Tools for Artists 

Here is another one that is good for reference images.
From figure studies, animals, hands and feet,  faces and facial expressions.


----------



## Narri (Apr 26, 2018)

*bump*


----------

